# Kitchen Tarps



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm wondering what you all think about kitchen shelters. I'd like to finally own a good kitchen tarp but $400 for a NRS river wing seems like a bigger investment than I'd like to make. Anyone know of a similar setup for less $$? I'm doing some spring boating in ID and would really like to have a bigger dry space than my Mega Mid.
Thanks


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

*Kitchen shelters*

I've been using a heavy duty tarp from Wal-Mart cost $30 can't beat that. The next best thing is Kelty's Noah's Tarp cost is around $70 a bit small but also works well.I string a line down the center with the tarp over that and then pull the corners tight, if its real bad weather then I run two lines on the outside edge's and pull the tarp to the outside lines with pursik knots and biners.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

*Noah's Tarp 16*

The Noah's Tarp from Kelty is really tough to beat for the price. The 16' is roughly the same dimensions as my friends NRS River Wing. The River Wing is much heavier material, but the Noah's Tarp will keep you shaded and dry for much less, albeit probably for less time before it dies. There are also Noah's Tarps in 9' and 12' size which is maybe what the earlier post was talking about; the 16' is anything but small.

I've got a good picture of it set up and in use at very rainy Solitude Camp on the Rogue. It served as kitchen and dining area for 12 of us, but attaching pictures to posts is always hit and miss for me and this morning it is all miss.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

I use something like this...










Not very light or compact, but goes up in 30 seconds if you leave the top attached to the frame and don't bother storing in it's storage bag. Comes in pretty handy if you need to get your shelter up in a hurry.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a Kelty Noahs wing and I really don't like it in wind it has a tendency to twist and it doesn't cover very well. I like these tarps much better, they are better made and reasonably priced. I have seen these in action but don't own one. 10x10 - 1.1oz silicone Tarp - Green


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

OP - are you talking car camping, or for multiday river trips? We use a "First up" From (god forbid I admit this) Walmart for car camping. They are solid, huge, and easy to put up and take down yourself. But heavy, 41 lbs or something like that. 10 x 10 available in store, and I recently discovered that you can order 12 x 12 online. My only walmart purchase in well over 10- years, ugh.

My question, any good source for clear tarps? A friend has one, and it is so nice to avoid that dark dank space underneath the tarps. Pretty sweet.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

*Noah's Tarp 16 in use*

Here is a Noah's Tarp at a soggy Solitude Camp on the Rogue. I got mine form Sierra Trading Post last year for $50.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

^^^ I know they're heavy, but I brought my 40 pound shelter on a multi-day river trip last year.

If I could find one a bit lighter weight but still "easy up", I'd probably buy it, but I don't mind this heavyweight item as a luxury item to make my camp setup a lot easier.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

*multi-day river trips*

I'm looking for a river trip kitchen tarp. Thanks for the replies so far. I've been on many a trip where a good group shelter can make a huge difference on a rainy trip, I just don't own one. $400 is more than I want to spend. I was curious about the Kelty, seems like a decent option. I'm not trying to go super cheap either. I don't mind investing in something that will last longer than the standard cheap tarps...


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

Those Cooks tarps go up to 15x15. Some of the custom sewing folks might be able to give you a decent price on one.


----------



## Ladderboy (Feb 21, 2011)

Check out whitewaterworthy.com or contact him at [email protected]
He has all sorts of tarps and what have ya. He can also do custom for you


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

*Listen to that guy*



rivh2o said:


> I've been using a heavy duty tarp from Wal-Mart cost $30 can't beat that. The next best thing is Kelty's Noah's Tarp cost is around $70 a bit small but also works well. *I string a line down the center with the tarp over that and then pull the corners tight*, if its real bad weather then I run two lines on the outside edge's and pull the tarp to the outside lines with pursik knots and biners.


I got one of the smaller Noah's Tarps at an REI Garage Sale for 1/2 price because someone didn't do a ridge cord. They just tied off to the grommets and one in the center top ripped out. It was reinforced but that doesn't work at that level of stress. The water is stronger than we are and so is the wind.
I fixed it and subscribe to the parachute cord for the top of the A-frame and have not tied off to those grommets there for a few decades. I learned this tidbit a long time ago.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

90Duck said:


> Here is a Noah's Tarp at a soggy Solitude Camp on the Rogue. I got mine form Sierra Trading Post last year for $50.


Do I see a portable electric fence for your cooler area? If so, how do you like the product? I've been thinking about getting one.

To the OP... my pop-up shelter can cost less than $100 at a place like walmart (depending on size).


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

cupido76 said:


> Do I see a portable electric fence for your cooler area? If so, how do you like the product? I've been thinking about getting one.
> 
> To the OP... my pop-up shelter can cost less than $100 at a place like walmart (depending on size).


They are at all the bear prone camps on the Rogue. I'm sure you could get your own setup if you raft in bear country


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Avatard said:


> They are at all the bear prone camps on the Rogue. I'm sure you could get your own setup if you raft in bear country


So they are set up by the forest service for the users? Wow... sweet!

I do raft in bear prone country and have thought about buying one for myself.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

*bear fence*

Avatard's observation is correct. The majority of the larger camps have bear fences down there. You can also borrow a portable bear fence at no cost from the ranger station at Rand when you check in. They consist of a battery pack, 8 fiberglass fence stakes already attached to the fence, and a grounding stake all in a tent-sized dry bag. I kind of prefer the portables because you can set them up around the kitchen at night and just move everything attractive to bears inside.

If you are at a camp with a bear fence, a portable can also be set up around a sleeping tent for the bear timid. It is also fun to set up quietly around the tent of a heavy sleeper after they have gone to sleep for the night.  They will find the fence by feel in the dark when they get up to pee. It is just a light jolt delivered by D-cell batteries, so all in good fun!

It would be very easy to make your own, but since they have free loaners I have never bothered.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

As others have mentioned Rogue has them at almost every major camp especially below Blossom bar. There are so many bears, exclosures are enormously helpful. I purchased a portable electric unit from my local grange coop they are light weight and take about 15 minutes to set up, batteries last a long time. On they Rogue they had a unit you could borrow at the permit office. Much better than closing camps due to bears. Every once in a while you get a bear that becomes desensitized to the shock, and sadly they are usually put down.


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

I have a blue poly tarp from a hardware store, I think 12 x 16'. I have about 50 ft of light rope tied to each corner (the center of the rope tied to the corner of the tarp, so each corner has 2 tails of equal length leaving it. Each corner needs to be tied off to 2 anchors). I clove hitch each corner to an oar to hold it up, tilting the oars and using different length oars to angle it relative to the wind Looks pretty ghetto and folds up a bit bulky, but it has survived a 3 or 4 winter Grand Canyon trips, several rainy MFS trips, and a couple of stinking hot Main Salmon trips and works a lot better than a couple of commercial flys I borrowed in Alaska. It has seen some serious weather. No visible wear. 4 people can put it up in a few minutes. Total investment something like $30


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

*ghetto tarp*



paulster said:


> I have a blue poly tarp from a hardware store, I think 12 x 16'. Looks pretty ghetto and folds up a bit bulky,


I had one of those blue poly tarps in use for years. It was modified with pvc pipe fittings screwed onto holes at the corners to make sockets for the oar handles to support it.

While inexpensive, it was really bulky to try and fit into the boat, so it generally got left behind. It was also incredibly noisy in any sort of breeze. That said, it would keep a small army dry.

The Kelty tarp folds up really compact in comparison. I usually set it up with two oars and two of Kelty's collapsible poles and it ends up shaped kind of like a giant origami crane. It's also a really light color so it doesn't get that dark blue gloom underneath it.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

I had a very good but bulky shelter, went looking for it on line cause, you know, it's been awhile.

Instead I found this; I'm thinking the yakkers will like this, and maybe even the bouncy boaters.
#7- Great Tarp Shelter for Poor Weather - YouTube

Then I got back to business; this Coleman actually looks like it would work fine, is lighter and less bulky than the 8' X 8' or so canopy I had.

Coleman - 15 ft. x 13 ft. Screened Canopy

PS Costco sells em for $119


----------



## dan_giddyup (Feb 9, 2008)

*Lacking a degree in tarpology...*

I have a Kelty Noah 16, but I suck at tarpology. Never have been able to figure out how to coordinate oars, the Kelty adjustable poles and cord to set the damn thing up well.

I use a cheap heavy EZ up that sets up really easy and does OK in the wind as long as you anchor it really well with full water jugs.

Anybody have any sites/videos for 'idiot's guide to setting up the Noah'?
I've searched in vain more times than I care to admit...


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

The biggest/best improvement I've made to my NRS (and MSR) tarp to help setting it up easily is replacing the lines with loop straps with quick release snaps, the cam buckles really make it much easier to adjust and keep tight.


















Having the straps removable keeps everything from becoming a tangled mess and adjustable poles are nice to have too.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

tomrefried said:


> Having the straps removable keeps everything from becoming a tangled mess and adjustable poles are nice to have too.


Here is a simple way to keep your cordage disciplined.

How to daisy chain your suspension lines after a skydive - YouTube

They don't show how to lock it properly at the end but its pretty easy.

= = = = = = =

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F7eS3TmQiU

Don't watch it all.
Go to 3:10 on the second video to see how to close a chain.

I did this a thousand times with personnel and especially cargo chutes.
It does work and is really easy.

= = = = = = = = = = = = =

BTW:
Some of your guys do need to see a pro or a self help group on cams.


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

that's also a great way to keep long extension cords under control


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Reasonable price parachute cord.

Go to ebay and search for* Type III 550 parachute cord*

add _nylon_ or lengths such as _100_ or _1000_ to define.

{Go with lighter brighter colors for reduced tripping / head catches.}

= = = = = = = =

Type III is the formal name for what used to be known as 550.
550 refers to 550 pounds tensile. That is discouraged, partly because people think of strength as absolute. This cord is old style, from WWII, and very well designed. Its kernmantle like better climbing ropes where its strength comes from the inside strands.
(Type II is only 440)

= = = = =

If you gut the line and use it as a shoe lace be aware that nylon will eventually cut through brass rivets on the shoes.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Check out our Pop-up Shelter extension whitewaterworthy.com. 
I used a heavy duty poly tarp for years and it worked well but they only last about a season before you might as well stand in the rain. I built an 18x20 tarp out of 14oz pvc and its bombproof but even heavier. 

My cheap tarp kit consisted of a center line that stayed attached using two prussics (sp?) on opposite corners. This allows you to adjust the tension and keep from blowing out the grommets. Then 1/4 in rope: 50ft x3 and 100ft x2. I use a girth hitch to the grommet and clove hitch around the oar handles. If you put the center of the rope through the grommet you can do the clove hitch with both legs of the rope then you have two tail holds to tie or stake out. This is especially important on the center line. I call the process of setting up a tarp tarpology.


----------

